
Show HN: Lisp and HTML to 70kb zipped MS Windows app - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/htabuilder
======
bryanrasmussen
Ok but if I understand correctly this does not compile to a 'real' Windows app
but to a HTA? Or is it that it uses the HTA runtime to handle your HTML?

~~~
chr15m
That's correct it compiles to an HTA. There is a thin native executable which
simply launches the HTA.

